# icone finder



## thekingdolphin (20 Décembre 2007)

bonjour suite a une mauvaise manip j'ai effacé l'icone originale de finder sous leopard.
Qui peux me dire ou je peux  telecharger l'icone originale.
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2007)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> bonjour suite a une mauvaise manip j'ai effacé l'icone originale de finder sous leopard.
> Qui peux me dire ou je peux  telecharger l'icone originale.
> Merci


Pomme-I puis clique sur l'icône et touche "Delete" ou "Suppr"


----------



## thekingdolphin (20 Décembre 2007)

ca ne marche pas.
J'ai changer les ressources graphiques dans finder.app et dans dock.app et j'ai oublié de garder une copie de l'original.
donc j'ai besoin de l'icone finder en .icns et en png  afin de pouvoir remplacer les  resources graphiques dans ces applications.
Si je peux avoir le fichier png je le convertirai avec iconcomposer en .icns.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (20 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Je t'ai mis ça ici


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2007)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> ca ne marche pas.
> J'ai changer les ressources graphiques dans finder.app et dans dock.app et j'ai oublié de garder une copie de l'original.
> donc j'ai besoin de l'icone finder en .icns et en png  afin de pouvoir remplacer les  resources graphiques dans ces applications.
> Si je peux avoir le fichier png je le convertirai avec iconcomposer en .icns.


Pour Finder voici&#8230;

Pour Dock&#8230;

Control-clic ou clic-droit sur le lien et télécharger sur le bureau, ensuite supprimer l'extension ".txt"


----------



## thekingdolphin (20 Décembre 2007)

merci a vous deux.


----------

